# Sourburst Request



## sourburst (Aug 16, 2013)

CLOSED
Requests are temporarily closed for a couple of days until I catch up.
The list of the one's I am doing is in the IN ACTION and WAITING LIST areas.
Any requests made after this point will be ignored until I catch up and re-open.
*IMPORTANT:*
- When the request is completed SAVE it and upload it to your OWN image server.
- ALL requests will be deleted after 2 weeks and will NOT be remade.
- DO NOT tamper with my work.
- Post in this thread when you have picked it up.
- Post in this thread if you would also like any adjustments.

*NOTE:*
- I will make you an avatar and/or signature.
- Try to be precise as you can with your request.
- I also make wallpapers and other graphics, PM me for those.
- I have a shop for items, here. I also have a wishlist, here.

*UPGRADES:*
- If you trade a lot DO NOT ask for an upgrade for every trade.
- I'll accept upgrades if you need more than two sprites changing.
- If I can change it without remaking it, 20 bells.
- If I have to re-start from scratch to change it, 50 bells.

*PAYMENT:*
- I'll request 50 forum bells per request.
- I will also take in game bells.
- I'll request 20 bells every time you want to update your sprites.
- Try to pay before I am complete with your item.


Spoiler: COMPLETED REQUESTS





















































































*~IN ACTION~*
Nicolebby - NOT PAID - started

*~COMPLETED~*
beebs - PAID - completed
sharkbait - PAID - completed
IceSpear - PAID - completed
jmeleigh23 - PAID - completed
wotdafuq - PAID - completed
Axeler137 - PAID - completed
Soujouki - PAID - completed
Levi - PAID - completed
Jake. - PAID - completed
JellyBeans - PAID - completed
Farobi - PAID - completed
PlasticPinkPiggy - PAID - completed
bambiicakes - PAID - completed
wotdafuq - PAID - completed
Super Serious Gal 3 - PAID - completed
JellyBeans - NOT PAID - completed
missmew - PAID - completed

*~WAITING LIST~*
Minth - PAID
kerryelizabeth - PAID
mtam3211 - NOT PAID​


----------



## beebs (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd love for an animal crossing one much like yours. I'll give you creative freedom and just list a few things I like. If you can incorporate them then awesome. If not it's cool too.

What I want:
FC: 2208-5276-1489
Mayor name: beebs
Town Name: Sand Box
Town Fruit: Apple
Dream Villagers: Zucker, Kabuki, Clay, Stitches, Ribbot, Ankha, Genji

Things you could incorporate:
Onigiri! (Japanese Rice balls)
My favorite color: mustard yellow

I like cute, but not too cutsie. Thanks so much!


----------



## sourburst (Aug 17, 2013)

beebs said:


> I'd love for an animal crossing one much like yours. I'll give you creative freedom and just list a few things I like. If you can incorporate them then awesome. If not it's cool too.
> 
> What I want:
> FC: 2208-5276-1489
> ...



Here you go, I hope this is okay,

XXXXXXXXXX

I couldn't find a sprite onigiri, sorry, but that will be 20 forum bells. =)

EDIT: I have been advised not to post it until you have paid me. If it is still showing in the quote below, please do not take it until you have paid. D:


----------



## Batofara (Aug 17, 2013)

sourburst said:


> Here you go, I hope this is okay,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found one for you






I have no idea why I'm here xD


----------



## sourburst (Aug 17, 2013)

Batofara said:


> I found one for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah D: It doesn't look like a sprite, its too big. I'll wait and see what the person says first. XD See if they want it on the signature. >.<


----------



## beebs (Aug 17, 2013)

It looks nice. Thank you.


----------



## sourburst (Aug 17, 2013)

beebs said:


> It looks nice. Thank you.



You are welcome. >.< I'm sorry it isn't to your liking, if you want the Onigiri on it that the other member posted, let me know. It only seems right to perfect something I spent hours on to your standards.


----------



## sharkbait (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd love an Animal Crossing signature. Here's what I'd want on it. Also, I like bows, hearts, pink and anything over-the-top cute and you can have creative freedom I like your style I know it's a lot, so if you want more than 20 TBT bells, I understand.

Mayor Name: Corey
Town: Lavender
Fruit: Cherries
Friend Code: 0877-0510-8690
Dream Code: 5200-2185-7075
Current villagers: Frita, Anabelle, Pinky, Harry, Scooter, Bettina, Antonio, Graham, Joey, Freckles
Dream Villagers: Beau, Merengue, Zucker, Yuka


----------



## Batofara (Aug 17, 2013)

sourburst said:


> Ah D: It doesn't look like a sprite, its too big. I'll wait and see what the person says first. XD See if they want it on the signature. >.<



It _is _a sprite, it's an official sprite used in a Kirby game xD It's just zoomed in making it easier to make better quality stuff when you resize it if you have photoshop

This is reduced size and reduced color (32-bit):





Unless you wanted a super pixely Gameboy color sprite (well, almost lol):





I work with sprites all the time, I know what they are lol. Being a sprite doesn't mean that they look bad lol, a sprite is just an image created for use in 2D games


----------



## beebs (Aug 17, 2013)

sourburst said:


> You are welcome. >.< I'm sorry it isn't to your liking, if you want the Onigiri on it that the other member posted, let me know. It only seems right to perfect something I spent hours on to your standards.



No no. It looks good as is. ^^


----------



## sourburst (Aug 17, 2013)

sharkbait said:


> I'd love an Animal Crossing signature. Here's what I'd want on it. Also, I like bows, hearts, pink and anything over-the-top cute and you can have creative freedom I like your style I know it's a lot, so if you want more than 20 TBT bells, I understand.
> 
> Mayor Name: Corey
> Town: Lavender
> ...


You can just give me 20 TBT XD


----------



## sharkbait (Aug 17, 2013)

I love it! Thank you thank youu~


----------



## sourburst (Aug 17, 2013)

sharkbait said:


> I love it! Thank you thank youu~



You're very much welcome. XD


----------



## Batofara (Aug 17, 2013)

Hmm, I'm interested in how much a wallpaper would cost...?


----------



## IceSpear (Aug 18, 2013)

Graphic wanted: Signature
Mayor Name: Lake
Town: Cat Town
Native Fruit: Apple
Friend Code: 0731-4737-8147
Dream Code: 7400-2241-3058
Current villagers: Avery, Static, Midge, Rosie, Lucky, Kid Cat, Agent S, Poppy and Stitches.
Dream Villagers: Avery, Static, Midge, Rosie, Lucky, Kid Cat, Agent S, Poppy and Stitches.

Added details: Can the background be blue? It can be a picture/image, but can it be blue? Can Mayor Lake be at the top of the signature in the middle please also can it now have any pink? Because I'm a boy and I don't want pink lol. Thanks.

Paid you in advance.


----------



## sourburst (Aug 18, 2013)

Also a wallpaper depends on what you want/size and how long it takes to do. I said PM me about wallpapers as I could message you some exemplar's too. >.<



IceSpear said:


> Graphic wanted: Signature
> Mayor Name: Lake
> Town: Cat Town
> Native Fruit: Apple
> ...


Did you mean not have any pink?

ALSO, I'm not sure if this is a mistake but your dreamies are the same as your current, if this is correct I'll make your slightly bigger to fit the 20 sprites on.

I shall get started on the layout now and add the rest in once you've answered.


----------



## IceSpear (Aug 18, 2013)

sourburst said:


> Also a wallpaper depends on what you want/size and how long it takes to do. I said PM me about wallpapers as I could message you some exemplar's too. >.<
> 
> 
> Did you mean not have any pink?
> ...


No pink and yeah instead of putting 20 sprites on can you put 10 then in gold letters can you put dreamies achieved? Thanks!


----------



## sourburst (Aug 18, 2013)

IceSpear said:


> No pink and yeah instead of putting 20 sprites on can you put 10 then in gold letters can you put dreamies achieved? Thanks!



Is this boyish enough


----------



## IceSpear (Aug 18, 2013)

Cool!!!! Yeah it is.  Thanks alot!!!


----------



## sourburst (Aug 18, 2013)

I was asked to add to it. XD Here is the new one for everyone to see. >.<


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd like an AC sig please!

FC: 2036-7117-2744
Mayor name: Jamie
Town Name: Kanto
Fruit: Orange
Current Villagers: Keaton, Sydney, Victoria, Pashmina, Punchy, Chadder, Grizzly, Rocco, Apple, Velma

I'd just like something cute!  Tell me when to send the bells if you'll do it! Thanks!!


----------



## sourburst (Aug 18, 2013)

jmeleigh23 said:


> I'd like an AC sig please!
> 
> FC: 2036-7117-2744
> Mayor name: Jamie
> ...



You can pay me now.  I hope this is cute enough for you.


----------



## wotdafuq (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd like an AC sig 

FC: 0748-2204-2115
Mayor name: Poseidon
Town: Atlantis
Fruit: Apple
Current villagers: Teddy, Groucho, O'Hare, Erik, Flora, Marshal, Hamlet, Phoebe, Lucky, Freya
Dream villagers: Kiki, Fauna, Merengue, Chevre
Details: I'd like the background to be a light teal color and I want it to be cute.

Thanks in advance! Paid you.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 18, 2013)

sourburst said:


> You can pay me now.  I hope this is cute enough for you.



LOVE it.


----------



## sourburst (Aug 18, 2013)

jmeleigh23 said:


> LOVE it.



Yay, I am pleased!


----------



## sharkbait (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey. I just wanted to drop in and ask a quick question.
In the signature you made for me a few days ago, The sprite above Graham isn't Graham. Could you change it? I don't know how to fix it myself. I just noticed it while posting in another thread.
Sorry for being a bother.


----------



## sourburst (Aug 19, 2013)

sharkbait said:


> Hey. I just wanted to drop in and ask a quick question.
> In the signature you made for me a few days ago, The sprite above Graham isn't Graham. Could you change it? I don't know how to fix it myself. I just noticed it while posting in another thread.
> Sorry for being a bother.


Sorry about that. >.<








wotdafuq said:


> I'd like an AC sig
> 
> FC: 0748-2204-2115
> Mayor name: Poseidon
> ...



I tried to make it as cute as possible, with the colour you asked for that is. It was hard though as I associate your town/mayor name with greek gods and the colour help reinforce that. I hope you don't mind but I went for a Myth/Water/Cute theme? XD


----------



## sourburst (Aug 19, 2013)

I updated my own signature with this;






I also changed the layout in the original/first post.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

Are you taking requests right now?


----------



## sourburst (Aug 19, 2013)

Axeler137 said:


> Are you taking requests right now?


Yes, I'll be taking requests for as long as the thread is open. XD I have plans of taking many more requests on in the fututre! XD Feel free to request away!


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

sourburst said:


> Yes, I'll be taking requests for as long as the thread is open. XD I have plans of taking many more requests on in the fututre! XD Feel free to request away!



Awesome! I was waiting for Lotte to come back to update mine but since you are doing great signatures too, why not ask for one here? Hah. 
I'll pay you right now for it! 

FC: 4484-8685-2965
DC: 5400-2380-3615
Mayor name: Axel
Town: Jabez
Fruit: Pear
Current villagers: Pierce, Coach, Ed, Apollo, Shep, Willow, Aurora, Bluebear, Kabuki
Dream villagers: Drago (My last Dreamie)
Past Villagers (just optional): Diana, Lopez, Stitches, Spork, Anabelle, Blanche, Zucker, Kitty, Skye, Frita, Sally
Details: Something like what I had before (look below), Black and Blue colors. Be creative with it, just not too girly 


Thanks a bunch!


----------



## wotdafuq (Aug 19, 2013)

sourburst said:


> I tried to make it as cute as possible, with the colour you asked for that is. It was hard though as I associate your town/mayor name with greek gods and the colour help reinforce that. I hope you don't mind but I went for a Myth/Water/Cute theme? XD



It's great! Thanks a lot


----------



## sharkbait (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank You~


----------



## sourburst (Aug 19, 2013)

Axeler137 said:


> FC: 4484-8685-2965
> DC: 5400-2380-3615
> Mayor name: Axel
> Town: Jabez
> ...










wotdafuq said:


> It's great! Thanks a lot


You're welcome. =)



sharkbait said:


> Thank You~


You're welcome. XD


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

sourburst said:


> You're welcome. =)
> 
> 
> You're welcome. XD



This is awesome!  Though the font isn't very clear, do you have one that is easier to read?


----------



## sourburst (Aug 19, 2013)

Axeler137 said:


> This is awesome!  Though the font isn't very clear, do you have one that is easier to read?


Which one do you have the problem with? I find they are all legible.

Also, you don't need to credit me in your signature. My credit is already on the graphic.


----------



## Axeler137 (Aug 19, 2013)

sourburst said:


> Which one do you have the problem with? I find they are all legible.
> 
> Also, you don't need to credit me in your signature. My credit is already on the graphic.



Well, I didn't say I couldn't read it. I'm just being picky that's all xD
No biggie! And, I know.


----------



## Soujouki (Aug 20, 2013)

May I make a request for a signature? On it, I would like:

Town Name: Sinaris
Mayor Name: Joi
Town Fruit: Peach
Dream Code: 5200-2422-9487
Current Villagers: Becky, Carmen, Cobb, Colton, Curt, Keaton, Kiki, Velma, Walker
Dream Villagers: Astrid, Julian, Knox, Lucky, Static, Sterling, Wolfgang

Extra Info
I would like the background to be a periwinkle blue color and lavender with the zig-zag pattern shown on some of your examples.
I would like that digital text used on your second example.
I would like the names of my current villagers color-coded to indicate which ones I'm keeping and which ones I'm planning on trading (like it indicates in my current signature).
Layout's up to you.

And a couple of questions while I'm at it. Do you allow for people to update their signatures, and if so, what is the charge for that? Sorry for being so particular; I'm willing to pay more bells for the hassle if need be.


----------



## sourburst (Aug 20, 2013)

Soujouki said:


> May I make a request for a signature? On it, I would like:
> 
> Town Name: Sinaris
> Mayor Name: Joi
> ...


I've never had to change a signature before. It would cause me to re-make the whole entire graphic. So I'd charge 20 bells for every time you order from me.


----------



## Levi (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello! I'd love to have an Animal Crossing signature made by you! The completed requests look really great!
Here is what I want on it~ ^^ 

Mayor Name: Ari
Town: Busan
Fruit: Peaches
Friend Code: 4124-5215-9810
Current villagers: Goldie, Rod, Flo, Grizzly, Apple, Charlise, Jeremiah, Goose
Dream Villagers: Stitches, Diana, 

Extra details: My favorite colors are blue and white! 
Paying now~


----------



## Jake (Aug 21, 2013)

these are absolutely amazing, adorable and cheap.

FC: 4382-1996-1801
DC: 6700-2379-4935
name: Jake
town: Skyfall
fruit: cherry
villagers: julian, gala, rod, ricky, bree, rocket, rosie, shari
dream villagers: i dont care for villagers so no need to include
background color: baby blue OR baby yellow (would prefer blue, but whichever looks best)

and make it a little cute please :3

i'll send you 20 tbt bells


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 21, 2013)

I'd like a sig.

Mayor Name: Jess
Town Name: Windsor
Native Fruit: Peaches
Current Villagers: In current sig
Dream villagers: Also in current sig
FC: Under avatar

OTHER: My favourite colour is purple. Thanks in advance :3


----------



## Farobi (Aug 21, 2013)

Name of Mayor: Joshua
Town Name: Farobi
Current Villagers: Agent S, Annalise, Dotty, Ed, Fuchsia, Gruff, Jeremiah, Kiki, Pancetti, Vesta
Dreamies: Agent S, Kiki, Wolfgang, Shep, Muffy, Punchy, Whitney, Kid Cat
Details on stuff: I like a non-girly siggy, and that's it c;

Will pay in advance. Don't forget c:
The other 2 available slots in my Dreamies list is unnecessary for me to fill up in my opinion, I will put details later on the subject on my signature. (this is not your problem though, just create the banner for me and we'll both be happy!)

*MAJOR EDIT*: Annalise is moving. You can remove her from my current villager list.


----------



## sourburst (Aug 21, 2013)

Levi said:


> Hello! I'd love to have an Animal Crossing signature made by you! The completed requests look really great!
> Here is what I want on it~ ^^
> 
> Mayor Name: Ari
> ...


I will start this now and add everyone else to the waiting list.

I'll hopefully get them all done today and tomorrow.


----------



## sourburst (Aug 21, 2013)

Request 1:


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 21, 2013)

Name: Piggy
Town: MujiMoso

I would like the name and town to be in the center to the top!

Can the colors be grey and teal? any text can be white. I would like my current villagers (Static,Moe,Gala,Bunnie,Charlise,Pudge,Tank,Peanut,Opal,Celia) on the left side and then on the right side a tree (1) of lemons or pears if thats possible

I'm willing to pay 50 TBT bells ^_^


----------



## sourburst (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm still working on these signatures already requested, but doing this was harder and longer than I thought.

So, from this point on I will request 50 TBT per request, but this doesn't apply to requests previously made.

ALSO, if it is a signature you wish to keep adjusting your sprites, an extra 20 bells for every time you come back and ask for it to be updated.


----------



## bambiicakes (Aug 22, 2013)

Id really like a signature please!   I would like it to be really girly and cute. Light Pink is my favorite colour.  I do not wnat my current villagers on it, just my dreamies. 

Mayor Name: Carsyn
Town: Bambii
Fruit: Peaches
Friend Code: 2294-4404-4720
Dream Code: 4300-2652-9331
Dream Villagers: Muffy,Olivia, Monique,Diana, Marina, Felicity, Cookie, Willow,Chrissy and Francine.


----------



## Levi (Aug 22, 2013)

sourburst said:


> Request 1:



Thank you!
This looks great!


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd love a signature please~

Mayor Name: Ale
Town: Twinleaf 
Fruit: Peaches
Friend Code: 3136-6583-3982
Current Villagers: Gruff, Beau, Nana, Tammi, Snake, Phoebe, Lionel, Opal, Deirdre, Sparro

Extra details: I'd love to have the lettering for Twinleaf be the same as your town. And could the colours for it be green and a light brown? 

I'll pay in advance. Thank you.


----------



## wotdafuq (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd like to update my signature. Can you remove all the dreamies(Kiki, Fauna, Mergengue, Chevre) and replace Erik with Merengue? I'd like the current villagers to be in two rows with five in each row. Also I don't want the words "current" and "dreamies" to be there anymore. Thanks! How much will this cost?


----------



## missmew (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd like a signature please, they're really cute. :)

Mayor Name: Mew
Town: Anomaly
Fruit: Apples
Friend Code: 3695-0381-4116
Villagers: Wolfgang, Stitches, Pierce, Phil, Diana, Queenie, Lolly, Caroline, Tangy, Fuschia
Extra: Could the colours match my avatar somewhat?

Thank you! I'll send 50 bells now.


----------



## sourburst (Aug 23, 2013)

Jake. said:


> these are absolutely amazing, adorable and cheap.
> 
> FC: 4382-1996-1801
> DC: 6700-2379-4935
> ...


----------



## Jake (Aug 23, 2013)

thx i love it <3


----------



## sourburst (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry everyone. I've been extremely busy the past couple of days. I've done the layouts of all requests, its just taking time to add in the sprites.

I shall get the requests done as soon as I can.


----------



## sourburst (Aug 23, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> I'd like a sig.
> 
> Mayor Name: Jess
> Town Name: Windsor
> ...


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 24, 2013)

sourburst said:


>



OMG thanks! It's great <3


----------



## sourburst (Aug 24, 2013)

Farobi said:


> Name of Mayor: Joshua
> Town Name: Farobi
> Current Villagers: Agent S, Annalise, Dotty, Ed, Fuchsia, Gruff, Jeremiah, Kiki, Pancetti, Vesta
> Dreamies: Agent S, Kiki, Wolfgang, Shep, Muffy, Punchy, Whitney, Kid Cat
> ...







 In future don't edit it, I never look back and you tried to get out of re-paying.




PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Name: Piggy
> Town: MujiMoso
> 
> I would like the name and town to be in the center to the top!
> ...











bambiicakes said:


> Id really like a signature please!   I would like it to be really girly and cute. Light Pink is my favorite colour.  I do not wnat my current villagers on it, just my dreamies.
> 
> Mayor Name: Carsyn
> Town: Bambii
> ...


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry to bother you, but the font on mine is too big and eh

Could you change it for 20 TBT bells? (Plus lucky has moved out and peanut moved in


----------



## sourburst (Aug 24, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Sorry to bother you, but the font on mine is too big and eh
> 
> Could you change it for 20 TBT bells? (Plus lucky has moved out and peanut moved in


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry to change it so soon after you made it but thanks to a lil' bit of TTing Biskit is OUT and Deirdre and Maple are IN 

And since Kit isn't in NL can you replace him with Iggly? I'll pay extra for the troubles :3


----------



## sourburst (Aug 24, 2013)

wotdafuq said:


> I'd like to update my signature. Can you remove all the dreamies(Kiki, Fauna, Mergengue, Chevre) and replace Erik with Merengue? I'd like the current villagers to be in two rows with five in each row. Also I don't want the words "current" and "dreamies" to be there anymore. Thanks! How much will this cost?


I don't usually skip requests, but I tried to remake yours the best I could and still match it.






I'd also suggest to you and everyone else to upload the requests to your own server. I will be deleting these off of my accounts every 2 weeks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> Sorry to change it so soon after you made it but thanks to a lil' bit of TTing Biskit is OUT and Deirdre and Maple are IN
> 
> And since Kit isn't in NL can you replace him with Iggly? I'll pay extra for the troubles :3


I'll have to put you to the back of the queue. Hopefully I don't have to remake the whole thing. If I do it will be 50 bells, if I don't and I can do the changes without remaking the whole thing it will be 20 bells.


----------



## wotdafuq (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 24, 2013)

sourburst said:


> I don't usually skip requests, but I tried to remake yours the best I could and still match it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mkay.  I can wait... And do let me know what the price is so I can pay before I forget


----------



## sourburst (Aug 24, 2013)

Super Serious Gal 3 said:


> I'd love a signature please~
> 
> Mayor Name: Ale
> Town: Twinleaf
> ...








- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> Sorry to change it so soon after you made it but thanks to a lil' bit of TTing Biskit is OUT and Deirdre and Maple are IN
> 
> And since Kit isn't in NL can you replace him with Iggly? I'll pay extra for the troubles :3


I hope this is right?






20 bells. >.<


----------



## Super Serious Gal 3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks a ton~


----------



## Nicolebby (Aug 24, 2013)

can I have a signature please? i would like it to be like yours with the cute font and stuff

can it say my current villagers: flurry,elmer,rory,curt,sydney,henry,wendy,mathilda\

my town name: kyokonori
villager name: alexa

i would like it to look like urs but purple


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 25, 2013)

sourburst said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I hope this is right?
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## sourburst (Aug 25, 2013)

A few things and reminders I have added to the original post, because of the complaints I have received.

- I practically do this out of my own free will, please be patient and do not send negative messages.
- Be thorough with your request.
- Do not alter the graphic.

I have had 5 people complain to me about how terrible it looks OR it's not in the right order OR the text is horrible. It really hurts when I get these messages because I do my best and I followed your request exactly. Be precise with your request. I do not save a PDF of every single request so when I get these messages I have to start from the beginning.

I'll make the changes if necessary. Please read the first post.

Also, I have noticed a couple of members tampering with my graphics. Please, do not alter them. I actually get paid for this profession in my own spare time. If it is not satisfactory for you, please tell me. I feel a little dumbfounded when people tamper with my own work. Please post here when you have picked it up or if you would like any adjustments.

If members carry on with any of the above I'm closing my thread.

Thank You


----------



## Minth (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey !

I juste got all my dreamies, so to celebrate that, I want a signature from you *w*
I want it in pink. I like everything cute and girly.

This is one of your signature I prefere : http://imageshack.us/a/img69/3527/pxce.png
Can you use the same font ? 

Friend Code : 2063 - 0376 - 0076
Dream code : 6600 - 2628 - 7294
Mayor Name : Minth
Town : Chibi
Fruit : Orange
Curent villagers : Merry, Ankha, Maple, Muffy, Filbert, Marshal, Fang, Hamlet, Withney, Fauna

I'll pay in advance, thank you very much !


----------



## sourburst (Aug 28, 2013)

missmew said:


> I'd like a signature please, they're really cute. :)
> 
> Mayor Name: Mew
> Town: Anomaly
> ...


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Aug 28, 2013)

Ignore the negative comments. I think your work is beautiful. And I'd like to buy/commission a signature, please  Will pay in advance - 50TBT, right?

FC: 4914-2865-6384
Mayor name: Kerry
Town Name: Albion
Town Fruit: Orange
Current villagers: Whitney, Wolfgang, Freya, Lopez, Bam, Fuchsia, Maple, Stitches, Cookie, Rosie

Could you put somewhere on there "dream villagers achieved" please. My favourite colours are pink and purple, and I love the font of Mew of Anomaly's signature, if I could have the same font please, and also a similar layout (just one row of villagers and one fruit tree with the title and FC in the same sort of place)? 
Could I please have my dream code underneath my friend code. My dream code is: 7900-2406-3038

Thanks so much! I'll pay you now.


----------



## mtam3211 (Aug 28, 2013)

If you're still doing these, I would love to have one made!

I would like it to be similar to yours, but I would like it to say Mayor Mel of E-Town instead of two different lines.
FC: 0619-3892-0501
Town Fruit: Orange
I would also like my current villagers to be the first row and dreamies the bottom (so opposite of yours)
Current villagers: Savannah, Nibbles, Julian, Caroline, Static, Tangy, Cherry, Midge, Celia, Canberra
Dreamies: Joey, Bangle, Pudge, Kid Cat
I'd like it to be light pink and light yellow striped 
Let me know when I should pay you


----------



## sourburst (Aug 28, 2013)

Nicolebby said:


> can I have a signature please? i would like it to be like yours with the cute font and stuff
> 
> can it say my current villagers: flurry,elmer,rory,curt,sydney,henry,wendy,mathilda\
> 
> ...


50 bells please. XD You didn't pay.


----------



## missmew (Aug 28, 2013)

sourburst said:


>



This is lovely! I really like it, thanks so much. I had a dream villager crisis and changed a lot of my town around though. xD Would it be 50 bells to change the villagers?


----------



## sourburst (Aug 28, 2013)

missmew said:


> This is lovely! I really like it, thanks so much. I had a dream villager crisis and changed a lot of my town around though. xD Would it be 50 bells to change the villagers?


Sorry, I really don't have time to re-make it at the moment. I have requests building up here and on two other forums as well as having a life outside the computer. I closed my thread earlier to any future requests until I can catch up.

EDIT: Actually my photoshop is open and I have the graphic still open. What sprites would you like there?


----------



## sourburst (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## missmew (Aug 29, 2013)

sourburst said:


>



Thank you so so much!


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey there, I would like another signature please!

Can it have REALLY wavy font thats cute and girly.  would like pink outline and turquoise as background and text color (inside)

Name: Daffodil
Town: Merry
Villagers: lolly, rosie, peanut, static, stitches, marshal, harry, carmen, freckles


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd like to change my villagers to:

Whitney, Wolfgang, Freya, Lopez, Bam, Fuchsia, Maple, Stitches, Lolly, Rosie. 

I hope that's alright as mine hasn't been started yet  Please, and thank you!


----------



## Minth (Sep 6, 2013)

Minth said:


> Hey !
> 
> I juste got all my dreamies, so to celebrate that, I want a signature from you *w*
> I want it in pink. I like everything cute and girly.
> ...



Hello !
Just wanted to say that I wanna change something in my request !
Could you put Chrissy instead of Maple ? and Lolly instead of Muffy ! Thanks !


----------

